# New Camera !!



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Well i got a new camera for xmas a Canon Photoshot G7, I'm really pleased and have been trying a few new settings out so thought i would share the end result, I havn't done any edited only changed the size down to 600px. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

Your fish are beautiful! I have never seen most of these fish before(I have seen blue tangs). These picture are great!!


----------



## celtickikgirl89 (Oct 27, 2006)

OH WOW! I want one of those cameras! And some of the fish would be nice too. lol Very beautiful pics.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

The post from celtikikgirl is really from BUGGY. She didn't sign out of my computer again. lol


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Cheers , for the comments guys most appreciated,  Sorry i haven't replied sooner but internet access was down.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! I need a good camera like that...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice photos. I love the scooter blenny photo, it came out so clear. Nice job.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Your blenny makes me want to squeal from its cuteness!!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Cheers for the Comments Everyone  The Scooter Blennies are great aren't they ?? Out of all the fish I have i think these are the most intresting to watch and are the most confident. When my male gets ready to breed you should see the colour his face changes its amazing !! 

I have also taken some tank shots today so i will try to upload them tommorw for all of you.

- Jonno


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

very awesome! btw, it was your post that inspired me to leave my cellphone cam behind and get a decent digi cam  thnx!


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

lovely pics, i like the shrimp best, but the rest are great too.


----------

